# Player looking for online game



## Naxuul (Jul 4, 2002)

Hiya, i am looking for a online game of the normal fantasy type. I am highly into role playing and fun, not much of a hack and slasher. Not looking for a Play By Post or Play By Email.

-Naxuul


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 5, 2002)

I may have something for you. Send the following to lieutenantfifo@hotmail.com, if interested:

Name
Gender
Years of Experience
Summary of Roleplaying Abilities/Preferences
Possible Character Concepts- nothing specific, just some general ideas you may wish to extrapolate on. D&D 3E/


----------

